# Solace - Wide Rim Compatibility



## jclyle (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 2015 Solace 30 and looking to switch to wider rims than my DA-c24. I'm looking at HED Ardennes Plus which have 25mm external width, paired with GP 4000 25c tires. The Solace chainstays are pretty narrow where they meet the frame. Has anyone run into clearance issues using wider rims and 25c tires?


----------



## rvcyclist (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't speak for the 2015 Solace, but the 2016 Solace 10 Disc comes with 23mm wide rims paired with 28c tires. There is quite a bit of clearance at least for 28s, and even though that is the recommended maximum I've heard that some combinations that are 30+mm wide also work OK. Not sure how much the dimensions may have changed but I'd say you would likely be safe with 25-25 if you have over 30mm at that junction.


----------



## jclyle (Jul 16, 2013)

A HED Belgium+ with a Conti 4000sII fit fine. The HED is 25mm wide. I did have to switch to SwissStop Flash EVO pads, as the rear brake really needs thinner pads to accommodate rims wider than 24mm.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

*HED Ardennes+* tire sizing. The rim is 20.6 mm inside width, 25.5 mm outside width. ( I weigh about 170 pounds, and these are the tire pressures I use.)

*23mm* GP4000S measures 26.6mm wide. These work great: I use air pressure appropriate for a 25-26mm tire. The rim is "tubeless ready" so the tire bead locks in securely (with a startling pop after installing a new tire!) I use 80-85 psi front, 95-100 psi rear.

*25mm* GP 4-season measures 29mm wide. Very nice on rough roads at 65 psi front, 80 rear.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you can measure your current tire width: You can use a hex L wrench to test the side clearance. A 4mm wrench is 4mm across the flats, for instance. If a wrench fits in the gap, you have double that size to work with. But you don't want to be too close to the frame!

The cheap Harbor Freight digital calipers are very handy for all kinds of measurements.


----------

